# What color would you call him?



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Love his expression, looks like a character and a half!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He's a sweetheart for sure. He has some funny quirks (you have to walk him as you're tightening the girth or he'll hyperventilate and pass out), but he's a VERY people-oriented horse. First at the gate to meet you and always checking your pockets for snacks. His favorite snack is Wheat Thins and he'll literally climb into your lap to get them. lol


----------



## JumperWithFire (Aug 10, 2011)

Um well hes defiantly bay. What variation of bay you can decide. Bay is bay to me.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Bay for sure! Not sure of what variation....thats funny about the wheat thins though!! LOL, hes a cutey for sure!!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bay for sure, there is a thread somewhere on here all about bays and how BA they are. ill try to find it and post it on here


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

We're thinking he's a Wheat Thin fiend from his endurance days. Our trainer rides endurance with her arab gelding and said that a lot of riders will give their horses Wheat Thins or similar crackers on the trail because of the salt content. If he even *thinks* you have a box of Wheat Thins, watch out. lol

Thanks, Nicole. Yeah, we knew he was bay, but his coat is just so many different shades of reddish-brown, we weren't sure exactly what shade to call him. It doesn't show because of the saddle, but his back is much lighter than the rest of him. He's almost a bright/blood bay on his back and the rest of him is darker. My friend calls it his "coat of many colors." lol


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is is:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/badass-brown-92038/


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

nicole25 said:


> Here is is:
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/badass-brown-92038/


Those are browns, while similar to bay, they are different


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would likely just call him a dark bay. He's certainly a looker and I can only imagine the big personality .


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

If you read the thread Chiilaa you'll see that it is about browns, bays, etc. I have a bay and he is always changing colors depending on the sun and season. Read the thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just curious, but do you have any winter woolies pics? More just for curiosities sake.  He is a looker.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope, no winter pics, unfortunately. My friend just got him about a month ago (maybe less). 

I think the funniest thing he does is when he's out in the turnout and my friend whistles, he will start looking EVERYWHERE for her. It's rather amusing.

He and Aires are also best friends. They follow each other everywhere in turnout. It's even funnier when our trainer's arab gelding joins the mix. We call them "The Three Amigos" because they are never more than a few feet from each other at all times. They are all about the same height, too, but Aires is much heavier than the two lightweight arabs. lol I glanced over the other day and they were all three standing in the middle of the turnout crowded together as close as they could get with their heads all at the same level, and Aires was sandwiched in the middle (between two 15.2hh bay arabs  ). It was hilarious!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

nicole25 said:


> If you read the thread Chiilaa you'll see that it is about browns, bays, etc. I have a bay and he is always changing colors depending on the sun and season. Read the thread.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, that thread was started as a point that browns are not bad because if you've read any of the threads in this subforum about whether is a horse is bay or actually brown, there appears to be some kind of aversion to calling a horse "just brown".


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Actually, that thread was started as a point that browns are not bad because if you've read any of the threads in this subforum about whether is a horse is bay or actually brown, there appears to be some kind of aversion to calling a horse "just brown".


That's pretty much what I said in a summarized sentence, I just said for them to read the thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

nicole25 said:


> Bay for sure, there is a thread somewhere on here all about bays and how BA they are. ill try to find it and post it on here


This is what you said. I was pointing out that the thread is about brown, which, while being a mutation of bay, is not bay. I have read the thread, I hate to sound immodest, but I was one of the ones who was helping identify brown as opposed to bay, and I was also one of the ones who started pointing out that brown is not bad. Perhaps if you read the whole thread you will see my contribution.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

JumperWithFire said:


> Um well hes defiantly bay. What variation of bay you can decide. Bay is bay to me.


What do you mean defiantly bay ?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Equilove said:


> What do you mean defiantly bay ?


Well, I would imagine it was meant to be definitely :wink:


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Well, I would imagine it was meant to be definitely :wink:


Oh.. haha.. I thought they meant the bay defied things... I was very confused lol


----------



## Captainblack984 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would say hazlenut chocolate.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A lovely bay. IMO

Is that hack on upside down? not familiar with that particular one, so......


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

No, it's a quick stop. My friend just didn't like the look of the rope sitting across his nose, so she wrapped fake fur from the craft store around it and glue gunned it. Our BO does the same thing to his hacks, but with sheepskin.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Allison Finch said:


> Is that hack on upside down? not familiar with that particular one, so......


Good catch! Yes, it appears it is. They may have done that on purpose though because it appears that the "curb" on that one is solid metal. Holy vice-grip Batman! :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Going to agree that it is on backwards.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a quick stop. She was going to use a Little-S because that's what he was ridden in when his previous owners did endurance, but she couldn't find one locally that fit him (and doesn't like ordering online). So, she went with the quick stop instead.

Our BO, who has all his dude string horses except a couple, in hacks put it on the bridle for my friend, so it should be good. I don't think the shanks are supposed to face forward, are they?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes it is a quick stop, I can see that, but that doesn't mean that she is using it correctly. She does have it on backwards.

Look at how it here -










and compare it to this (it should be this way on the horse)










See why we are saying it is on backwards? Not upside down, but backwards. The shanks are going the wrong direction.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Huh. Could be why she's having such a hard time with him lately. I will let her know! Thanks, guys! When Allison said upside down, I was thinking she meant the metal was supposed to go on top.  Also, I can't use search engines on my computer, so without the pic you posted, Nd, I ever would have known. Thanks again for the head's up.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not a problem! I hope that it helps her out some with him.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WHEW!!

I hate setting myself up to possibly looking really stupid. Lucky this time!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I have an odd request...can someone find me a pic of a quick stop actually on a horse correctly? I sent my friend a copy of that pic you put up, Nd, but she did exactly what I thought she would. "Well, it's on there the way the BO put it on there, so it must be right." *rolls eyes*


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll give a look later tonight and get back to you if no one else gets it before me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks!  She was all upset with CJ today because he refused to accept the bridle and kept tossing his head up (she's 5'0" and he's 15.2hh...you do the math  ). Then he wasn't listening when we were all in the arena doing some flatwork. Methinks it may have something to do with the fact that he's ticked off his bridle isn't right! This is the horse that absolutely refuses to work in a bit and goes crazy when you try to put him in one.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I did a quick search and found this - 









Not a real great pic, but it gives the idea.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Close enough for government work! Thanks, Nd! You rock!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:razz: See now, I've been looking for 20 minutes and couldn't find anything. I must just not have a search-engine savvy personality LOL.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Captainblack984 said:


> I would say hazlenut chocolate.



You could say his color is Nutella! lol


----------



## Fifi Bay (Aug 24, 2010)

definetly a BAY!! and yes not quite sure on the variation though sorry


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Just tell your friend to be careful when she has it on correctly. Those puppies can do some real damage, IME.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Q is generally very easy to handle and my friend has pretty soft hands. They do mostly trail riding and usually only walk on the trail (they'll occasionally trot). After I convinced her that her quick stop really is on backwards, she started realizing that all the problems with Q fighting her have been when she's asked him to slow down from a trot or canter. I explained that it's probably been cranking on the underside of his jaw and ticking him off royally.


----------

